# 1953 wizzer rear reflector question.



## Flathead31Coupe (Oct 29, 2022)

What does a 1952 Schwinn wizard rear reflector look like? Any pics? Thanks!


----------



## whizzer1 (Oct 29, 2022)

Flathead31Coupe said:


> What does a 1952 Schwinn wizard rear reflector look like? Any pics? Thanks!



Stimsonite#10 for a Schwinn whizzer


----------



## Flathead31Coupe (Oct 29, 2022)

Is that for any year of wizard? And do you have a pic of the correct one


----------

